# 1st Try with a wet cure



## fishwrestler (Jan 5, 2013)

Had a case of Bellies in the freezer and finally got around to thawing them out. Two of the bellies were for friends, I decided to try Pops wet cure this go around. I mixed it up as Pop directions call for but added a little more cure, still within the safe amount.

I left it in cure for 14 days then pulled it and soaked it in cold water for 1/2 hour then did a fry test and it was goo and had a slight sweet taste.

I cold smoked it for 18 hours using apple and the AMSP













IMG_1171.jpg



__ fishwrestler
__ Jan 5, 2013






Got Great color this go around, These bellies had a lot of meat.













IMG_1172.jpg



__ fishwrestler
__ Jan 5, 2013






Can't see much but ended up with 7 bags 10 oz each plus some end cuts and another whole pound that I did not seal and freeze .

Will be trying to wet cure a whole chicken so.

Take care and enjoy,

Robert


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice Robert, where's the sliced and fried view? :dunno


----------

